# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Once again Billy has proved he is ignorant!

## joepythons

Well Billy the wannabee exterminator has shown his ignorance on his latest episode.He removed a snake that had the potential to reach 23ft BUT IT WAS A BALL PYTHON  :Weirdface: .My god is this guy that stupid?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

oh god, he caught a normal corn in a garden and called it a copper head. He i think is paid to do this show and knows not a damn thing about what hes actually doing.

I mean seriously how many ppl in that business dress the way he does to get rid of rats and or insect infestation

----------


## joepythons

> oh god, he caught a normal corn in a garden and called it a copper head. He i think is paid to do this show and knows not a damn thing about what hes actually doing.
> 
> I mean seriously how many ppl in that business dress the way he does to get rid of rats and or insect infestation


Yea i watched that show also  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .I would like to see him walk up to someones house dressed like that in Peoria  :ROFL: .We would be less one moron on tv  :Good Job:

----------


## Vypyrz

I was just watching the new episode of Billy the Exterminator. He got called to a house to catch a snake. The lady had 1 bedroom set up for her pet rabbits. They were free range in the room...  :Weirdface: 

While he was searching the living room, he moved the sofa and saw a pile of mouse droppings and then caught the mouse, as it was living in her sofa... :Weirdface: 

Coincidentally, the lady just happened to have a Critter Keeper set up for a small rodent, so she decided to keep the mouse.

While he was searching the kitchen, he found the snake and I recognized it immediately as a Ball Python It looked like a juvie Normal about 18-20" long.

In the end, Billy explained that he couldn't release it, so he decided to keep it...  :Snake:

----------


## Vypyrz

Well, in his defense, he is not a reptile expert. Maybe he should join BP.net...  :Good Job: 

There was the one episode where he had to catch that Burm...

----------


## Vypyrz

> I mean seriously how many ppl in that business dress the way he does to get rid of rats and or insect infestation


That's the same thing I think about Dog the Bounty Hunter... :ROFL:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Well, in his defense, he is not a reptile expert. Maybe he should join BP.net... 
> 
> There was the one episode where he had to catch that Burm...


Maybe true, but if he dont know what hes catching then why do it. Call someone who knows about reptiles rather try to catch something and say its something that its not to only strike more fear.

----------

_joepythons_ (07-21-2010)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> That's the same thing I think about Dog the Bounty Hunter...


I only watch that show in hopes they unload their paint balls on some ppl

----------


## joepythons

> Well, in his defense, he is not a reptile expert. Maybe he should join BP.net... 
> 
> There was the one episode where he had to catch that Burm...


While that might be true.He should not be on tv unless he knows what he is doing or saying  :Wink: .I am sure someone watching tonight has freaked out because they just found out little monty python is going to get 23ft and eat fluffy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .The truth being the ball python AKA monty will NEVER get that big because he is a ball python  :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

> That's the same thing I think about Dog the Bounty Hunter...


At least we have baby Lyssa to look at  :Razz:

----------


## Vypyrz

It almost makes you wonder if that little BP's owner posted a thread on here. Another "Help, My BP Escaped" thread...

----------


## Vypyrz

> At least we have baby Lyssa to look at


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joepythons

> It almost makes you wonder if that little BP's owner posted a thread on here. Another "Help, My BP Escaped" thread...


To be honest i think it was planted there.Its funny he found a "nice" will mouse(of which the lady kept) then out of the blue the killer snake appeared  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vypyrz

> To be honest i think it was planted there.Its funny he found a "nice" will mouse(of which the lady kept) then out of the blue the killer snake appeared


I did wonder about that. Why the snake would be out during the day time with all of the people around. And the lady just conveniently had a rodent habitat on hand and already set-up for the mouse. And it's obvious that producers or someone goes to the houses before Billy gets there. Did you notice, in the first story, with the yellowjacket nest, the little boys LSU jacket had tape over the logo when he came outside.

----------


## joepythons

> I did wonder about that. Why the snake would be out during the day time with all of the people around. And the lady just conveniently had a rodent habitat on hand and already set-up for the mouse. And it's obvious that producers or someone goes to the houses before Billy gets there. Did you notice, in the first story, with the yellowjacket nest, the little boys LSU jacket had tape over the logo when he came outside.


No i did not notice the little boys jacket.I did catch the camera guys were inside the shed taping though  :Razz: .

----------


## Vypyrz

> No i did not notice the little boys jacket.I did catch the camera guys were inside the shed taping though .


They should do it the easy way. Get a black, remote controlled truck with the VexCon logo on it and a camera, then they can drive that into the sheds and under the houses to have a look around...

----------


## joepythons

> They should do it the easy way. Get a black, remote controlled truck with the VexCon logo on it and a camera, then they can drive that into the sheds and under the houses to have a look around...


No they should hire someone that really knows what he is talking about  :Good Job: .I watched it tonight just to see how big the wasp nest was but watched the killer snake part after i saw the clip.He is still an idiot though  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## rabernet

> I was just watching the new episode of Billy the Exterminator. He got called to a house to catch a snake. The lady had 1 bedroom set up for her pet rabbits. They were free range in the room... 
> 
> While he was searching the living room, he moved the sofa and saw a pile of mouse droppings and then caught the mouse, as it was living in her sofa...
> 
> Coincidentally, the lady just happened to have a Critter Keeper set up for a small rodent, so she decided to keep the mouse.
> 
> While he was searching the kitchen, he found the snake and I recognized it immediately as a Ball Python It looked like a juvie Normal about 18-20" long.
> 
> In the end, Billy explained that he couldn't release it, so he decided to keep it...



Yeah, but he also went on and on about how it was so great he caught this python, because in a few years it was going to be big enough to eat a dog and that there were wild populations of them (I know he was generalizing, but he was generalizing while holding a ball python). 

I was so mad at the inaccurate information he was saying during that segment. It was all for show and sensationalizing for TV, but it certainly didn't help us any or put any positive spin on keeping snakes.

----------

_piranhaking_ (07-22-2010)

----------


## BPelizabeth

If you are out there catching things for a living AND doing a show about it I would certainly think that you have your types of snakes down.  Egads!! :Wag of the finger:

----------


## anatess

Why is Snakebytes - or similar show - not on TV?  It would help balance out these type of shows.

----------


## smd58

every time someone gets on tv and starts running his mouth about what this killer python will become,    just makes the law makers pass more laws that make it hard or impossable for us to own them.    
                  thanks billy 
and dont get me started on the dog, or whale wars

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

There was a ten foot long alligator on Billy the Exterminator, and someone said it was there for over twenty years.

I thought you couldn't measure reptiles on age based on size?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Why is Snakebytes - or similar show - not on TV?  It would help balance out these type of shows.


Not cheap to start your own show in prime time viewing with no network to sponsor or help.

We could as a group raise up money to get a nice long 30-60 min segment aired on prime time and if it catches, might get a network to continue paying.

----------


## seeya205

I watched Billy last night and on that episode he got called to a woman's house to get a snake in her kitchen.  It was a ball python and he caught it with big long tongs..  He told the woman that it was a good thing you called me because pythons are not native and can grow to 20 to 30 feet and will eat your dog!  All I got to say is: THANKS BILLY!  You are really helping the hobby!!!  This is why people are afraid of snakes and are misinformed!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

My favorite is when he picks up a "POISONOUS WATER MOCCASIN)

and its a cottonmouth....


A VENOMOUS ONE...



go figure...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stevepoppers

Wow, what a -string of banned expletives-.

----------


## PixieMaple

> Wow, what a -string of banned expletives-.


Ditto

----------


## Generationshell

Hmmm anyone feel the need to email him to inform about snakes...because obviously he is incompetent in that field.... 
Now everyone who watched the show... if they ever come across a ball python will think of is at this "evil, dog eating," creature. And most likey hurt the ball python....  :Surprised:

----------


## Generationshell

wow! wat was it like 2 feet!? im so amused. lol
They were scared of it? rlly? I doubt it even tried to strike.
HA!

----------


## hunter94

I just watched it online. He has to be pretty inexperienced with snakes to know that wasn't a venomous one by looking at it. Pythons and Boas have certain head structures. And its almost like it offended me when he said the Ball Python was still dangerous, the thing is harmless. Goes to show you what the Media does to Snakes.

----------


## Oxylepy

> I watched Billy last night and on that episode he got called to a woman's house to get a snake in her kitchen.  It was a ball python and he caught it with big long tongs..  He told the woman that it was a good thing you called me because pythons are not native and can grow to 20 to 30 feet and will eat your dog!  All I got to say is: THANKS BILLY!  You are really helping the hobby!!!  This is why people are afraid of snakes and are misinformed!


Well Pythons can grow up to 20-30 feet, and can eat your dog... Just because he's a dipstick and cant tell species apart doesnt mean he wasnt partially right.

----------


## Generationshell

haha I'm sure after he did his research and learned that they only can grow max 6 ft& essentially the most harmless snake outthere.  he prob felt a lilo stupid/embarrassed.

----------


## Lolo76

I've never watched the show, because I know I'd end up throwing something and breaking my beautiful television.  :Embarassed:  But I do have to ask, what does he do with the captured snakes? Are they rescued (hopefully by somebody more well-informed than himself) or released? And where does the show film?

----------


## Generationshell

He actually ended up keeping the ball python as a pet :] 
All other snakes he either gives them to places that research snakes or release them back to the wild 
It is filmed in Lousianna.

----------


## reggi-BP

> Hmmm anyone feel the need to email him to inform about snakes...because obviously he is incompetent in that field.... 
> Now everyone who watched the show... if they ever come across a ball python will think of is at this "evil, dog eating," creature. And most likey hurt the ball python....


me i want the snake its so cute i can understand the lady being scared but shes an animal lover if he was to give her the correct info on it an told her about it she prob wounda kelp it but can u email him for real cuz i need that address  :Snake:

----------


## Lolo76

> And it's obvious that producers or someone goes to the houses before Billy gets there. Did you notice, in the first story, with the yellowjacket nest, the little boys LSU jacket had tape over the logo when he came outside.


To be fair, that's common practice for ANY television show... you have to prep for the cameras (lighting & so forth), have the participants sign waivers, mic & makeup them, etc. My brother was on the MTV show "Room Raiders" some years back, where they supposedly SURPRISE and "kidnap" the people whose rooms are being raided. According to my brother he was informed weeks earlier (given a day but not exact time of the filming), and the _surprise shot_ was really taped three times. He was actually barefoot when they came, so they made him go back and put shoes on for another take. 'Tis show business.  :Cool: 

But yeah, this Billy guy is clearly a moron... I commented on the other thread about this, and it deserves to be said again!

----------


## Lolo76

> He actually ended up keeping the ball python as a pet :] 
> All other snakes he either gives them to places that research snakes or release them back to the wild 
> It is filmed in Lousianna.


That's cool... hopefully he knows what it is now, and how big it will actually get. I can see him showing off his GIANT python to friends, telling them it will eventually be 20ft long. Don't hold your breath, Billy!  :Very Happy: 

Now you'd think an exterminator in Louisiana would know snakes, or at have some general knowledge of them... it's not like he found some rare species or anything.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Oxylepy

You're suggesting that an exterminator in *censored* nowhere would know about non-native constrictor species? Do you really think they test these people on this kind of thing? The exterminators here in Pittsburgh are mostly GED guys and arent the brightest people, combine that with an area filled with people who either graduated from inferior school systems, got GEDs or just dropped out of school and you are thinking they would have knowledge of a non-native species of animal?

Come on now, you should be proud that he still has all his fingers and isnt huffing the chemicals.

----------


## Generationshell

He has been an exterminator for 20+ years he should know tons about snakes considering his amount of experience. 
That BP was so cute. How can you be afraid of that tiny thing?
It didn't hiss or srtike or coil. It was just docile as ever.It looked pretty relaxed to me.
He knew it was a python and pythons are not venomous so why did he have to use that 4 foot claw to get the barely 2 and a half foot snake that was'nt being aggressive at all?  :Surprised:

----------


## Generationshell

crew@vexconinc.com
There's the email for anyone who wants to email them :] Feel free. I'd be very curious about their response.

Billy actually went to two colleges and has his masters in termite extermination  :Surprised:

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

I used to think his show was sort of cool.

But now I can't say I favor him anymore.

He kills alligators and crocodiles that get over ten feet, and yes, that could be a safety precaution.

But I think it is wrong and cruel to kill animals for surviving, and growing! Any animal has every right to grow to the length it should be, and not be killed for it.

And that ball python and mouse just infuriated me, and I ranted for quite a bit. It was so cute, sweet, and docile! I think that mouse was more disgusting then the ball python was, especially with all of the feces.

And I did think it was a bit strange how she had a set up all ready for a mouse (even though it was too small), and the ball python was visible during the day. Not to mention, I don't think that ball python could of hurt any rabbit...

People like Billy are the one who give snake owners (I'm taking about the responsible ones here) bad names, snake bans, and so much more grief from reptile-phobics. If only people would take five minutes out of there day, and check this place out! 

Maybe there SHOULD be a show supporting snakes, even the tiny ones like ball pythons, corn snakes, and any snake showing that they aren't the horrible creatures people make them out to be.  :Smile:  

And I used to be deathly afraid of rattle snakes, but now I think it would be absolutely fantastic to see one in person!

Rant over.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Eh... I know... I shouldn't...

But I sent this e-mail to the Vexcon crew (mainly Billy):




> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mackenzie, and I own a five foot long ball python.
> 
> I used to be a fan of your show.
> 
> But after your dramatic episode of the mouse and ball python, I am horrified. Ball pythons do not get twenty feet long, they will not eat dogs (or any of those rabbits!), and are extremely docile. That beautiful ball python you caught was sweet, didn't strike or coil, and I would love to have it for my own.
> 
> People like you are the sort of people who get the responsible snake owners in trouble, and we are getting constricting bans and what snakes we can own, and how we can own them! People who get snakes, realize they get too big, then release them, are called irresponsible owners, and reptile owners hate them with all of their being. Check out USARK (United States Association of Reptile Keepers), it is fighting for our rights to keep and love our reptiles.
> ...


Sorry, I just couldn't resist. I just hope dearly that he will realize his mistake.

----------


## SPJ

> He kills alligators and crocodiles that get over ten feet, and yes, that could be a safety precaution.


No choice there. It's a state law that any nuisance alligator over 8 feet must be put down and not relocated. At least the meat and skin is harvested so it is not a total waste.

----------


## Kyle@theHeathertoft

I seem to lack decent search-skills. Could someone link to a video clip of this? I'd like to see it for myself before I start drafting a letter/email.

----------


## PixieMaple

http://www.aetv.com/billy-the-exterm...d=167647509001

Here's the episode.
What a loser! Also... what's up with his hair?

----------


## Kyle1989

Ya I saw that it was a ball right away after that episode that I stopped watching him .

----------


## MikeV

LOL AT THE DESCRIPTION OF THE VIDEO:

"*Billy heads to the Juergen's Residence where a dangerous python has found its way into the house, terrorizing the family*"

what... the... hell...

Oh, also "MA'AM GET BACK!!!!!!!"

like it was going to kill her.


What a peice of work, I hate him

----------


## PixieMaple

yeah I LOL'd hard, too.
The description really cracked me up.

Also, it was a baby ball... honestly, I'm convinced the show planted it in the house, what baby ball just hangs out in a kitchen?

Legit, I think I'll e-mail these idiots with some fashion tips and/or a lesson in basic snake species

----------


## Kyle@theHeathertoft

I wrote a fairly angry yet articulate letter and emailed them. I'm...so angry and disgusted right now.

I did lol at the raging mullet though, just a little. I thought that species was extinct long ago, aparently I was wrong!!!!

----------


## 771subliminal

> Why is Snakebytes - or similar show - not on TV?  It would help balance out these type of shows.


cuz networks dont want to air shows that show facts they only want shows that have shock value

----------


## MikeV

> I wrote a fairly angry yet articulate letter and emailed them. I'm...so angry and disgusted right now.
> 
> I did lol at the raging mullet though, just a little. I thought that species was extinct long ago, aparently I was wrong!!!!


Yeah I heard ball pythons went extinct around the time of the dinosaurs  :ROFL: 

god, its so easy to get on TV these days... its awesome. In a bad way

----------


## Vypyrz

I didn't have a problem with Billy, eventhough his python statements were broad, generalized, and a little inaccurate. I did have a problem with his mom's mainstream society reaction in the closing sequence when Billy brought the snake into the office, and her "I hate snakes! Get that thing out of here or I'll kill it" attitude...

----------


## PixieMaple

Yeah his mom was totally stupid about it with her ridiculous yelling.. poor little ball was curled up all calm in Billy's hand. Ugh

----------


## Moofins07

> Maybe there SHOULD be a show supporting snakes, even the tiny ones like ball pythons, corn snakes, and any snake showing that they aren't the horrible creatures people make them out to be.


There WAS such a show. Sadly, he died in a freak-accident.

His name was Steve Irwin, remember? We need another STEVE!  :Sad:

----------


## Oxylepy

Steve managed to die in a totally off the wall encounter, the kind that no one would ever expect to happen to anyone. It was ridiculous.

----------


## anatess

My kids watch Bindi the Jungle Girl.  She had several shows on snakes already.  She even did some kind of rap song on them (eek!).  It's kinda wierd though how she always has her dad in her shows (clips of his shows while he was alive).  I mean, I love seeing Steve Irwin but sometimes I hope Bindi would just do a show about her stuff only.

I wonder when Bob is going to join her or if he's even interested in joining her?

----------


## chris4554

Wow this guy has a crazy look. I think if i called an exterminator and this guy showed up at my house I would tell him to leave and keep looking lol. 

He said he was going to keep that ball python as a pet I wonder if he will be disappointed when it doesn't reach 23ft? 

And I miss Steve Irwin he was the bomb! To bad he had to die like that but he was still doing what he loved and he actually knew what he was talking about. He was a little crazy at times though but so fun to watch! R.I.P Steve

----------


## Oxylepy

Yes, he dressed like a faux-punk or some kind of leather goth. Add in the hair and it's obscene.

I love how his mom calls him an idiot (if I remember correctly) for bringing in a snake. I really hate her after that, even more so because she says "especially not a python". I do like that he still retains some of his child-like innocence  and doesnt seem like some jaded old guy/know it all.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

Idk if anyone watches this show but I think it is really entertaining, just wanted to see if anyone saw the episode tonight wher he wnt to some lady's house looking for a snake that she saw. Then he found a mouse under the sofa and where was the snake, hiding at the edge of a barricade used to keep it in the kitchen which was a pillow. It was a ball python, lol the information he gave about general pythons was a little off, especially if he was referring to the snake he found. I identified it as soon as the camera was on it lol. Just had to let that out.

----------


## hunter94

Yea, people here have been having a fit about that episode.

----------


## chris4554

Yes he told everyone that watched his show how the snake would be 23ft long but he was going to keep it anyway. And the lady had a random cage to keep the mouse in. Idiot... lol

----------


## SpartaDog

I want to see a ball python big enough to "eat your dog", as he put it. That thing wasn't even big enough to eat the woman's rabbits. I also want to see a ball python with round pupils. Especially since, yknow, you can't see most of their pupils unless they're blue-eyes. 

And then his mom went off about how she doesn't want a snake in the house and she'll kill him herself.....I think the only true information on the entire episode was when she said "What an idiot."

Funny thing is I tried to talk to A&E to complain....and there's no "contact us" button on their website. :/

----------


## SpartaDog

I just found the Vexcon website and sent them a message on this subject. Doubt it'll work, or even that they'll read it, but it can't hurt.

"I recently watched an episode of Billy the Exterminator in which Billy answered a call about a woman who had a snake in her house, as well as a couple of pet rabbits.

The search was done very well and properly, considering the risk of the snake being venomous. However, upon finding the snake and discovering that it was a python, Billy's facts went downhill.

First, he said that pythons can grow to 23 ft. While this is true of reticulated pythons, the snake in question was a ball python, which maxes out at about 6 ft and averages about 4 - 5 ft. Second, he continued to treat the snake as dangerous. The larger pythons such as reticulated and Burmese can indeed be dangerous, but ball pythons are not. Ball pythons are one of the most popular pet snakes and are especially suitable as pets for first-time snake owners. If they were so dangerous, this would not be the case. Third, when the woman asked how to tell if a snake is venomous, he said the python was not because it had round pupils rather than slitted. Most ball pythons have black irises, so it is very difficult to see the pupil, which are in fact slits, as are those of all pythons. He ended the segment with a statement somewhere along the lines of "Right now he was just feeding on mice, but it's good we got him now before he's feeding on your dog." As I said before, ball pythons only reach about 5 feet and are in no way capable of eating a dog. In captivity they rarely eat anything larger than a medium feeder rat. 

As a snake owner (a ball python owner, in fact), this false information concerns me greatly. Snakes already have a poor (though misguided) image in the public eye, and many people would not hesitate to kill one on sight, especially if they fear they are dangerous. The information that Billy gave made the ball python out to be much more dangerous than it actually was. Though I'm sure it brings in ratings, this will do nothing to help snakes' reputation and may even encourage more people to kill snakes. It also gives snake owners a bad name. So many people think I am crazy, or childish, etc etc when I tell them I own snakes. If people continue to think that all our animals are dangerous (which neither of my two snakes are), it only causes more of a hassle for us reptile keepers who actually know what we're doing. 

It's incorrect information like this that brings about laws such as HR669, which aimed to ban all exotic pets including reptiles, and the new law in San Francisco that bans all pets in general except fish. I'd appreciate it in the future if the information in the show was more accurate and species-specific. 

Thank you in advance, and if possible, I'd love to hear a response.

- Christina Jacob"

----------

_771subliminal_ (08-09-2010),_joepythons_ (08-08-2010),Nocturnal (08-08-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (02-07-2011)

----------


## rabernet

Christina,

That was an excellent letter - factual and not emotional! I hope you hear from them!

----------


## SpartaDog

Thanks. If you had my English teacher, you'd understand why I've gotten so good at writing like that. XD

----------

